

Polycraft - A WebGL 3D tower defence game - jamesaustin
http://ga.me/polycraft

======
orthecreedence
This game (like everyone else is saying) is technically and visually
impressive.

My advice for this game: drop the up-front PAY US LOL bullshit. Don't make
people click through 18 menus to play the game. Drop the stupid achievements:
"You clicked exactly where we told you to! Here's a diamond!" just isn't doing
it for me. Let people start right away by building a town. No weapons, no
build restrictions.

 _THEN_ once people have something to protect, start laying on the "That's a
nice little town you've got there. It'd be a shame if something were to happen
to it." Town under attack? Need a new tower _fast_? One dollar won't kill you.

Not that I ever play any F2P games (ever), so take this with a grain of salt,
but suck people in and give them a reason to pay you. Everyone likes games
where they build stuff. Now make them pay to fight entropy... but you've got
to get them building _right away_ , because I lost interest pretty fast.

------
Deestan
Technically impressive, but the shoddy F2P kills the game.

If the game is tedious and boring without burning premium currency, you've
failed at F2P.

------
donpdonp
The technology is impressive - it felt responsive and looked decently
detailed. I stopped playing almost immediately though once every action had a
slot-machine audio/video feedback to it. Its straight out of any Zynga game
and it reduces gameplay to 'push button A' 'go to location B' 'repeat'.

I was hoping for "Torchlight on the web" but got "Farmville in WebGL".

------
willvarfar
Why is this special? What a horrid user-experience trying to actually get to
the game though.

Everyone wanting to be wowed by webGL can go browse the latest crop of Ludum
Dare entries instead.

------
yamalight
pretty impressive visuals. it seems like running something like Torchlight in
browser will be pretty simple soon enough.

the game itself is still just another boring f2p cow clicker though :\

~~~
10098
Well, to be fair, it looks more like an N64 game or one of those early 3D
games for SNES (Star Fox?). After reading the comments, I was expecting
something more like this:
[http://media.pcgamer.com/files/2011/05/Torchlight-2-8.jpg](http://media.pcgamer.com/files/2011/05/Torchlight-2-8.jpg).

I was slightly disappointed.

~~~
yamalight
well, it could've looked like this, I don't see why not. I was speking more
about poly count, rather than textures and their quality. I think they just
didn't cared/had time (or artists) to do pretty textures.

------
Yuioup
Technically wonderful but man do we have to have achievements all over the
place? What is moving your mouse pointer and clicking an achievement now?

------
TwistedWeasel
When will we reach a point where the use of WebGL is no longer a headlining
feature? WebGL is cool and all but I have never wanted to play a game based on
the current coolness factor of it's underlying technology.

Games should be about fun.

I'm interested in WebGL but i'd rather be seeing links to posts about how
people use it and how they performance tune it than just links to games built
with it. I don't learn anything from just playing it.

------
nakovet
I have the impression that many games are way more expensive nowadays because
of this special currency business model. I usually would buy a game in a range
between 20-60$ but those pay-for-my-currency games have packages between
2-100$ and if you are really addicted the 100$ one won't last a month, at the
end I don't buy anything, when sometimes the game is awesome, I buy a package
to "support" the company.

------
raphar
Is there any blog or article by the authors with a behind the scenes
description of the game? (team or solo, artist, technologies, infrastructure,
...)

The game is nice but I prefer reading about those as I see a lot going on the
tech side.

~~~
benvio
Yeah, we post a fair amount of high level development stuff on
wonderstruckgames.com

------
benvio
Gameplay trailer here: youtube.com/watch?v=pSDp5srTgrA

------
gotofritz
looks nice - haven't got far enough to see the tower defence side of it though

~~~
jerguismi
I was also too lazy to get there, but I got far enough to see their business
model...

~~~
hobs
Yeah it seems quite nice, but as soon as I started putting down buildings and
it was like "Hey this is how you unwait, by paying us!" and I still hadnt
gotten to the actual gameplay I knew this top down toucher was gonna be a
problem.

------
kunil
That is quite awesome! I am not a fan of pay2win though. Also nice domain.

